# Merry Christmas, Ethan Ralph!



## AltisticRight (Dec 25, 2021)

Let's wish Ethan Ralph a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!
The gift that keeps on giving, every day is Christmas in the Fan Forum.


----------



## Fannyscum (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Ralph, thanks for the laughs.
To think I voted no on "does Ethan Ralph deserve his own sub-forum." I hope 2022 is year of the Alice saga.


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Ethan Ralph.

Thanks to you, I've had enough corn to feed me and my family for a whole year with plenty of leftovers to spare. God bless you mr. Guntmas,


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Ethan Ralph.

try and stay out of jail next year!


----------



## Slav Power (Dec 25, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 25, 2021)

The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Gunt! Try to not pop too many pills before the trial or that damn pedophile Josh Corner Moon will appear in your dreams once you are found guilty


----------



## ddlloo (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Ralph, I hope you get a vasectomy voucher as a gift for everyone's sake.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Dec 25, 2021)

I voted for taco bell, because Type 2 Diabetes is the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 25, 2021)

AntiSchwuletteAktion said:


> I voted for taco bell, because Type 2 Diabetes is the gift that keeps on giving


I think you mean Diarrhea is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Berb (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas big guy, here's hoping the horse knows how to make some top level pigs in blankets


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Dec 25, 2021)

its a miracle!


----------



## Mop_Bucket (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Ralph, next year will be the start of the Christmas tradition for Guntling 2.0 finding daddy passed out in the living room after drinking the Makers Mark and Xanax left out for Santa on Christmas eve.


----------



## RussianParasite (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Ralph! Enjoy this one as your next may be behind bars. 

Christ is Kang!


----------



## Blackhole (Dec 25, 2021)

merry christmas ralph!! i hope the maker's mark is extra sweet for you today and that your pillbottles have been refilled.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 25, 2021)

Guntpai noticed me! 
Merry Christmas big guy. I'm glad you've actually read my posts. The legal advice was mostly for your benefit on the off chance that you read any of it. Keep your nose clean and don't sweat the petty stuff.
You have babby on the way and a chance to do right!


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Dec 25, 2021)

Poor Ralph. I bet he's miserable having to spend Christmas with the in laws instead of gambling in a casino.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 25, 2021)

RedRocket69 said:


> Guntpai noticed me!
> Merry Christmas big guy. I'm glad you've actually read my posts. The legal advice was mostly for your benefit on the off chance that you read any of it. Keep your nose clean and don't sweat the petty stuff.
> You have babby on the way and a chance to do right!


whats funny is you can say some real fucked up shit and just post this pic with it too and gunt officially endorses whatever you say. 

happy holidays ralphy boy its only a little bit until youre tried and jailed for the holidays, isnt that just wonderful pig?


----------



## MediocreMilt (Dec 25, 2021)

Sorry Ralph! Only got room in my heart for one jolly fat guy on Christmas and his name is Null


----------



## Puck (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Ralph, hopefully you can stop seething long enough to enjoy the holidays with seabiscuit


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Ralph!!! Move to Mexico, no matter what anyone tells you. It’s time for a new arch, “GUNT! On the lam.”


----------



## Ethan J Hatchett (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Kristmasu Ralphu!


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Ralph!


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Ralph!  Genuinely hope its a good one for ya buddy!


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Dec 25, 2021)

Must suck to have to experience holidays knowing they just put you one day closer to your judicial reckoning in two weeks. NYE is going to suck, because then the one week clock countdown begins.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Ladies and Guntlemen!


----------



## Thumb Butler (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas, Ethan Ralph! You hope you have a nice holiday with your wife and son.


----------



## RedRocket69 (Dec 25, 2021)

AntiSchwuletteAktion said:


> I voted for taco bell, because Type 2 Diabetes is the gift that keeps on giving


Wagyu for the good goy


----------



## BadGoy1488 (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry christmas Ralph....if only you'd just learn to take a joke....like ya used to.


----------



## CECA Loather (Dec 25, 2021)

Ah... 25th December. 

When it is 25th December in Murica, it is 26th December over in the great motherland where we celebrate the birth of our Lord and Saviour, Chairman Mao. 



I used to call in and wish Ralph and his commie-hating audience a happy Mao-mas. Guess this year I will have to do it on the Farms.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Ralph. I hope the counterfeit timbos are keeping your feet warm tonight.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Dec 25, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Poor Ralph. I bet he's miserable having to spend Christmas with the in laws instead of gambling in a casino.


I’m wondering what they did with the apparent third person in this trifecta?  Is Alice there with them, did they leave her at home alone?  And if so, is she tied up in the sex she’s out back?



Offen Ded Tardreee said:


> Merry Christmas Ralph!!! Move to Mexico, no matter what anyone tells you. It’s time for a new arch, “GUNT! On the lam.”


”Gunt On The Run”. Like that song by the group Paul McCartney joined after The Beatles.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Dec 26, 2021)

BadGoy1488 said:


> Merry christmas Ralph....if only you'd just learn to take a joke....like ya used to.


I'm going to be the grinch of the thread.  He never took jokes at his expense too well and whenever he had good guests on he was always "about to say that."  The only thing that has changed is that as his popularity has declined so has his toleration of jokes at his expense.  Where I come from, in the mother fucking south, you dish it out and if you can't take it you are a fucking pussy.  Ralph is the biggest (as far as mass is concerned) pussy and I hope he has a horrible Christmas.  I know you are reading this Ralph.  Fight me IRL.  I'll take on some wannabe wigger from west memphis any day.  You wanna take on the Kiwi Farms so bad.  I'll personify the Kiwi Farms for you.  You and me in Knoxville Motherfucker.  I almost forgot!  I wish you a happy corn harvest in the new year!  May we all have drunk on drunk violence as a pleasant distraction from the morbid reality that is life.  Come at me bro.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Dec 26, 2021)

Ralph, I hope your Christmas was tainted by the knowledge that your life is slowly coming apart at the seams.


----------



## Keranu (Dec 26, 2021)

Welp Ralph spent the entire Christmas at the Mantsu Horse Stable engaging in retarded e-drama. It culminated in Ralph going out to his car at 4am to yell at Rand on The Petrol Hour.

What in the fuck, Ralph?


----------



## Tom Myers (Dec 26, 2021)

That poll needs a trashburger option.


----------



## Oliver Onions (Dec 26, 2021)

Merry Christmas Ralph, fingers crossed it's not your last one as a free man (but only because you're much funnier out in the wild causing chaos as only a wigger knows how).


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 26, 2021)

Keranu said:


> It culminated in Ralph going out to his car at 4am to yell at Rand on The Petrol Hour.


Does anyone have a clip of Ralph calling into the Petrol Huffing Hour?


----------



## Alt Owl (Dec 26, 2021)

Presented without butter- Belated Merry Christmas Ralph.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 27, 2021)

Shall we wish happy new year in this thread or there will be a new one?


----------



## veri (Dec 27, 2021)

Keranu said:


> Welp Ralph spent the entire Christmas at the Mantsu Horse Stable engaging in retarded e-drama. It culminated in Ralph going out to his car at 4am to yell at Rand on The Petrol Hour.
> 
> What in the fuck, Ralph?


clip?


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 27, 2021)

There's light at the end said:


> Shall we wish happy new year in this thread or there will be a new one?


I plan to change this one in due time.


----------



## Keranu (Dec 27, 2021)

Reminder: Christmas was always important to Ralph because he never bothered to get a job. His mommy was still buying him video games when he was 30 years old and unemployed.

How else did you expect him to be such an integral figure during Gamergate?

He's truly a manchild in every way.


----------



## Terrorist (Dec 27, 2021)

You’ll shart your eye out Ralphie


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Dec 27, 2021)

Keranu said:


> Reminder: Christmas was always important to Ralph because he never bothered to get a job. His mommy was still buying him video games when he was 30 years old and unemployed.
> 
> How else did you expect him to be such an integral figure during Gamergate?
> 
> He's truly a manchild in every way.


Yet manchildren like Ralph and Beardson have never been good at video games.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 27, 2021)

Keranu said:


> Welp Ralph spent the entire Christmas at the Mantsu Horse Stable engaging in retarded e-drama. It culminated in Ralph going out to his car at 4am to yell at Rand on The Petrol Hour.
> 
> What in the fuck, Ralph?


lmfao ive actually had guys have girls do this to them, ralph this is womanly as shit. hes so fucking mad for a guy just trying to break up amicably over a disagreement that rand thinks will hurt ralph in the long term. we really have just fucked his brain to the point he takes the posts about cutting out any snake telling him not to inject pure meth into his cock as reality.


----------



## Tookie (Dec 27, 2021)

I want this fat fucking pig to gorge himself on Taco Bell and shit himself on camera for my amusement before he goes back to jail.


----------



## GuntN7 (Dec 27, 2021)

It's perplexing that I go away a couple of days, last thing I looked up is daddy gym ebegging the remaining paypigs.

Warski blacks out drunk so bad that his parents enter the room, gator fights cog (pathetic, irrelevant) and Ralph makes more enemies fighting strangers that know nothing about the Kiwi Farms. Sounds like they're more obsessed online then their enemies' sycophants. Kangmas is not over at the kill report krew, noticed Ralph has taken heart to Orthodox Christianity and because he is the king of kings. They celebrate Christmas in January 6th, what a coincidence for Ralph. Spiritually he can't even save himself from taking the L 

MERRY KANGMAS to our jannies @Sam Losco @AltisticRight


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Dec 27, 2021)

Merry Christmas Ethan. I hope you do some reflection on how the past year went and try to make significant changes that improve your life.

Ah he’ll, who are we kidding. We all know you won’t do that. You’re just going to keep on the path to ruination.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 30, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> They celebrate Christmas in January 6th


It's, actually, 7th. And even if he proclaimed himself an orthodox, wouldn't his last paypigs run away? Because it's not American kind of Christianity?


----------



## GuntN7 (Dec 30, 2021)

It's whatever Ralph believes, aylawg. He is the king to save the white race with his trusty box of Pfizer Xanax and brown thumb.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 30, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> It's perplexing that I go away a couple of days, last thing I looked up is daddy gym ebegging the remaining paypigs.
> 
> Warski blacks out drunk so bad that his parents enter the room, gator fights cog (pathetic, irrelevant) and Ralph makes more enemies fighting strangers that know nothing about the Kiwi Farms. Sounds like they're more obsessed online then their enemies' sycophants. Kangmas is not over at the kill report krew, noticed Ralph has taken heart to Orthodox Christianity and because he is the king of kings. They celebrate Christmas in January 6th, what a coincidence for Ralph. Spiritually he can't even save himself from taking the L
> 
> MERRY KANGMAS to our jannies @Sam Losco @AltisticRight


Thanks, I'll share you a coupon.
kiwi2022 for 50% at sibertianHRTdiscounted.il 
Shipping is not free. 

Ralph, party hard in Vegas, you deserve it after working HARD for a year. I heard the more expensive the steak is and the few garnish is has, the better it tastes. Triple the lemon wheels too. Each time the a-logs sees a lemon wheel, we suffer a seizure. Don't you want the a-logs to die of heart attacks? 

To Shannon our mensch, did you hear another car horn? Our agents are out there.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 31, 2021)

This was an eventful year. I want to thank everyone in this sub forum. Happy new year, everyone, may we have a bountiful harvest next year. And, of course, our man of the hour. Or rather year. Cheers


----------



## The Big Dream (Dec 31, 2021)

It's New Years here in Randland. I hope wherever you are, the seething and coping are at atomic levels Ralph.


----------



## veri (Dec 31, 2021)

it’s a few hours to new years here, this is my last post of 2021 happy new year alogs thanks for all the laughs and funny posts. the harvest  will be plentiful this year 

and for ralph i say good luck in 2022 you’ll need it. i have a feeling the killstream and the ralpha sektur won’t do very good this year. at this point surpassing 1000 live viewers will be a highlight for the killstream’s 2022.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jan 1, 2022)

let the harvest continue in this year


----------



## abrahamova (Jan 1, 2022)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Long Time Caller (Jan 3, 2022)

There's light at the end said:


> It's, actually, 7th. And even if he proclaimed himself an orthodox, wouldn't his last paypigs run away? Because it's not American kind of Christianity?


A lot of the wignat ChristisKing larpers claim Orthodox as the only true Christianity because protestants and evangelicals love Israel too much and the pope is a gay pedophile. It would probably gain him followers.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jan 3, 2022)

Long Time Caller said:


> A lot of the wignat ChristisKing larpers claim Orthodox as the only true Christianity because protestants and evangelicals love Israel too much and the pope is a gay pedophile. It would probably gain him followers.


Tbh, Moscow patriarch is a giant faggot as well


----------



## FFinfo (Jan 3, 2022)

There's light at the end said:


> Tbh, Moscow patriarch is a giant faggot as well


Metropolitan Jonah of the OCA seemed chill enough. He used to do Q&A in Jay Dyer's server.


----------

